# Wha' Happened To The LK?



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Did he finally get blowed up?

Is he on vacation?

Did he decide to cower in fear since Squid has returned?

<G>

Enquiring Minds Want To Know! HAH!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

He's restocking after the like 40 some odd bombs he dropped in just the last 6 months. Maybe enjoying the fall weather. Smoking cigars instead of giving them away. I got all kinds of theories.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I see him popping on the board from time to time... but he's seems to be laying low. Not any smack-talkin' at all. HHHHmmmmmmmmm. Sounds fishy to me. Maybe the calm before the storm?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I was just wondering the same thing last night, and then saw he last visited 45 min earlier. Maybe gathering intel and planning something "special". You never know about Mario...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> I was just wondering the same thing last night, and then saw he last visited 45 min earlier. Maybe gathering intel and planning something "special". You never know about Mario...


Squid knows all... Squid sees all!!! The LK has grown feathers!!! He now clucks in the barnyard!!! His sig_file claiming to be a "Smack-Talker" might be officially revoked, if he don't show his ugly face real soon!!! <G>


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have noticed he hasn't posted any new pics the last couple weeks, and thats not like him. But he is around, just talked to him in PMs this last weekend.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I did a top secret bombing on him, I hit him so hard that he has an imposter logging on for him just for show. He is in full traction and smoking his cigars threw a straw!!!!!! Or I think he just might be busy....


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Come back to us, Mario.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

lol...where oh where is our buddy to be...oh where oh where could he be!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

*TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










YOU WOKE UP THE WRONG DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










NOW ITS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










GAME ON! TIME TO DEFEND MY TITLE!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

He's baaaaaack!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh crap... would you please stop posting all photos of of wrestlers wearin' their "grape smuggling" drawers!?


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

hey

Triple H is the man

but HBK is better


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Ya had to go and stir him up didn't ya, Squid.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

there is LK, but w/e happened to that fellow from the 'other side'?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Man, I hate wrestling lol.
but only guy who I thought was tight was
Stone Cold Steve Austin haha!



Doesn't he kinda look like Goldberg haha? 



And I think he would open a can of whoop ass on the berg to!
:roflmao:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> Oh crap... would you please stop posting all photos of of wrestlers wearin' their "grape smuggling" drawers!?


Now thats funny stuff!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Ya had to go and stir him up didn't ya, Squid.


Heh... Squid has NEVER been able to walk past an ant nest without poking a stick into it! <G>


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> Oh crap... would you please stop posting all photos of of wrestlers wearin' their "grape smuggling" drawers!?


I'm w/ baboon rash on this one.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I'm w/ baboon rash on this one.


1 more to agree with that.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> there is LK, but w/e happened to that fellow from the 'other side'?


Oh yes, with Halloween coming up what did happen to the Ghost???


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

The real question is why does LK have so many pictures of guys in Spandex?

Some things in life you just don't want answered.

This is more suitable for LK..


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> The real question is why does LK have so many pictures of guys in Spandex?
> 
> Some things in life you just don't want answered.
> 
> This is more suitable for LK..


Jack..Jack..Jack.....my friend....you just placed yourself in the LK's sights....not wise....


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh Really? Don't make me go Leonidas on your ass!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Well played Jesse!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

just wanted to add my .02


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

bobaganoosh said:


> just wanted to add my .02


I've never seen LK's brother before.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> I've never seen LK's brother before.


we're twins.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I ran across Mario's baby picture!~


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

This thread should be appropriately renamed to the "please come kick Mario sqaurely in the balls" thread...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Did he finally get blowed up?
> 
> Is he on vacation?
> 
> ...


I hit him with the People's Elbow and he's been AWOL ever since. The wannabe legend killer has been defeated.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

funny guys.....looks like a few people are in for a classic LK whipping....this should be fun!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Maduro PiPs said:


> funny guys.....looks like a few people are in for a classic LK whipping....this should be fun!


Oh man, the Big Guy is BACK! Can't wait for the fallout!  Glad yer back LK!

CD


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Just when I thought the Rock put the smack-down on him -- you go and stir things up..


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

This is a damn funny thread LOL!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Well looks like he can't take being hassled or made fun of and just has to respond. Welcome back bud! 




Photo from Mario's teenage years when he and his buddies followed KISS around on tour!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> funny guys.....looks like a few people are in for a classic LK whipping....this should be fun!


Oh yay... Yet another CigarLive threat... Wake me up when the exciting stuff happens... <G>


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Oh yay... Yet another CigarLive threat... Wake me up when the exciting stuff happens... <G>


Like what?? When Matlock starts?? eh, old man?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> Like what?? When Matlock starts?? eh, old man?


HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA

or when its time to take the dentures out of the glass of water! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> Like what?? When Matlock starts?? eh, old man?


I'm pretty sure the dementia already kicked in. 
He thinks he's a squid and refers to himself as such.
I think I'm going to start calling myself Hank.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

shit's getting deep around here!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Everybody in the computer lab is staring at me and wondering why I'm laughing so hard!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

LK keeps posting all of these pictures of guys in Spandex. I think this sums up my thoughts....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

you have a cat fetish Jack???? lol


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

You guys are all starting to lean a tiny bit too far towards the "Dark Side" for my taste... Squid prefers clean livin' and a high moral standard... <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA
> 
> or when its time to take the dentures out of the glass of water! HAHAHAHA


Hey... I don't know how I missed seeing this, but any time y'all wanna come to Houston and say this sort of thing to Squid up close and personal-like, this "old man" might be able to teach you to call me "sir" in the future... <G>


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd love a trip to Houston, and a herf while i'm there.....


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

For some reason i find LOLcats kinda funny.

http://icanhascheezburger.com


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> For some reason i find LOLcats kinda funny.
> 
> http://icanhascheezburger.com


Hey Cinci, you better beat USF.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

It will be a good game. USF is a good football team, and UC is good too. It sucked to lose to Louisville but they aren't bad either. I know the Big East isn't the SEC but the they are starting to earn some respect.


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> It will be a good game. USF is a good football team, and UC is good too. It sucked to lose to Louisville but they aren't bad either. I know the Big East isn't the SEC but the they are starting to earn some respect.


The Big East is a second or third rate football conference and getting worse al the time. The best teams left a couple of years ago and wannabees like UConn and the like don't play any teams that are any good which is why their deceiving records at this point would lead you to believe that the Big East is a viable conference. UConn did beat Lousville today so they are 6-1 but mark my words, they will lose at least three of their next five and I'd go so far as to say they might just lose them all.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Deaghatha said:


> The Big East is a second or third rate football conference and getting worse al the time. The best teams left a couple of years ago and wannabees like UConn and the like don't play any teams that are any good which is why their deceiving records at this point would lead you to believe that the Big East is a viable conference. UConn did beat Lousville today so they are 6-1 but mark my words, they will lose at least three of their next five and I'd go so far as to say they might just lose them all.


Way to make friends.
Just 5 posts in and you made an enemy for life.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Way to make friends.
> Just 5 posts in and you made an enemy for life.


LOL LOL


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Well I've formed my opinion of him and he's only made 5 posts.


----------

